# Bankart lesion/hill-sachs deformity help!



## mark-lester.dela-cruz@sourcehov.com

What is the ICD-10 code for Bankart Lesion/Hill-sachs deformity? Thanks so much


----------



## AlanPechacek

*Bankart Lesion and Hill-Sachs Lesion*

Both of these are elements/consequences of an anterior shoulder dislocation.  The Bankart Lesion is the tearing away of the anterior glenoid labrum and capsular tissues from the anterior boney rim/margin of the glenoid of the humerus.  In S43.01_ _, Anterior Dislocation of the Shoulder, the *Includes *note includes "avulsion of the joint or ligament," which would best define/characterize this lesion.  The Hill-Sachs Lesion is an impaction/articular fracture of the humeral head, located on the back side (posterior aspect) of the humeral head; an indentation resulting from the back of the humeral head being caught, damaged by the anterior boney margin of the glenoid resulting from the dislocation.  Since these are indentations, they are not usually "displaced" so it would be S42.29(4 or 5) _: Other Fracture of the Upper End of the humerus, not displaced.

I hope this helps.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------

